# Four new cats



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yesterday was the day! Four new semi-feral cats arrived at my colony from our local rescue group Animalkind.
They had all been trapped and neutered that morning and were still groggy in their cages. 
When Animalkind asked me to take a couple last week, I didn't know much about their background, except that they were from a colony in a nearby town. Their people were elderly and one passed away and one went into a nursing home. Animalkind had taken over feeding them while trying to line up homes. 
I thought they were already all neutered, but as it turns out, none were. 

The newcomers are three black and whites, who all look related and one gray and white. There is one tuxedo youngster, who is probably the kitten of the female B&W. 

All four are in the big cage in the barn. I put a wooden table in there so they can perch; also made extra hiding places out of bushel boxes and towels. Will get some photos up when they settle down.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Not to be judgmental but I guess I will be. That was a low down thing they did to you by not having the cats your willing to take on S/N and vaccinated. Geesh.

I hope it all works out for your new additions. You are a cat saint!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, I must have written it wrong. By the time I picked them up yesterday, Animalkind had them all neutered and vaccinated. 

Thursday night Animalkind set traps at this colony and they actually caught seven. One had an upper respiratory problem so could not be operated on Friday morning. So six went in for S/N and shots. 

I went to Animalkind at 4 pm to pick up the four I had agreed to take. A volunteer brought them back from the vet and when we unloaded them and brought them inside, there were five cats and one empty cage. 

I've only been doing this for a year, but I knew all too well what that meant. I remember last September, going to the clinic to pick up two ferals I'd brought in that morning. One of my empty traps was on the porch, and I had a terrible feeling. One young male had died after being put under; they said it was a heart defect. 

So yesterday, seeing the empty trap, was so sad. In this case it was a positive feline leukemia test. A feral with leukemia. The decision was made to put him down, and I won't argue with that. All the people who care about this colony of 20 feral cats are having a hard time placing the healthy ones. The volunteer was crying, and said something about having to play God. 

So anyway - my four are recovering in their great big cage in the barn. Yesterday was so traumatic for them, but hopefully it will only get better from here.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> The volunteer was crying, and said something about having to play God.


I think I can relate to the feeling. Being in this line of work puts you in some tough situations, and tough decisions must be made. Tough, heartbreaking decisions that are made for the greater good. 

You're doing a great thing taking in these kitties. I can't wait to see the pictures, I love B&W kitties! And also gray and white cats too. Shoot, I love all cats! <3


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

You are such a wonderful person for taking on the care of these cats. I am always amazed how many wonderful people there are in the world who are willing to help animals in need.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

What amazes me more is the vast number who don't care at all :-( At least there are glimmers of hope- this is one of them!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes I know the gut wrenching you feel when a cat comes up Felv or FIV. If a cat was semi feral and we could get him again we wouldnt put him down but most of our ferals we could never get again. It is a terrible agonizing death if left to live and suffer from the disease. 

In my heart I know Ive done the right thing but I still get tears just thinking of the cats Ive had to make that call on. My vets are so patient. Listening to me sob on the phone while discussing it. then you have to go pick its body up to bring home and bury the sweet kitty. Its sooooo hard.

Most TNR groups dont test for Felv or Fiv. Since only 2% of ferals have it. (Once you find it in a colony the numbers are usually higher weve found. We do test if the cat looks beat up. or if its an abandoned companion cat were going to adopt back out after weve gotten it healthy) You save a lot of money by not having to test and most groups are trying to get as many neuter/spay as they can. that is their logic.

My TNR group spend over half it budget on vetting cats back to health to be adopted. The rest for s/n vaccinations


----------

